# Do not lean out of the window!



## Encolpius

Well, I do not know how often you travel by train, but I remember this sentence in some languages very well.  Do you remember or know how it is said in your language? Thanks a lot. 

*Italian*: E pericoloso sporgersi.  (the most famous over here, and I have no idea why it is written in Italian in Central Europe)

*Hungarian*: Kihajolni veszélyes. [lit.: it is dangerous to lean out]

*Czech*: Nenahýbejte se z oken. [lit.: do not lean out of the window]


----------



## sakvaka

Encolpius said:


> Well, I do not know how often you travel by train, but I remember this sentence in some languages very well.  Do you remember or know how it is said in your language? Thanks a lot.



I don't know if the sentence has a real *Finnish* equivalent (in modern trains, windows don't even open), but literally it'd be:

_Älä nojaa ulos ikkunasta._


----------



## Encolpius

sakvaka said:


> ...(in modern trains, windows don't even open)...



That's a very interesting observation indeed. But there are only a few modern trains of that type here, so it is still valid, but I can imagine people from Western countries won't remember that writing.  But in the past the windows opened. Or was it so so many decades ago?


----------



## Natalisha

*Russian:* Не высовывайтесь из окна. [ne vys*o*vyvajtes' iz akn*a*] (don't lean out of the window).


----------



## bibax

I remember this warning from the times of my childhood (when some local trains in Czechoslovakia had even all-wooden interior and the windows had straps with holes for fixing in any position):

*Nenahýbejte se z oken! Nicht hinauslehnen! Ne pas se pencher au dehors! È pericoloso sporgersi!*

It was probably the first sentence I knew in Italian and French. There was no English version in those times, but some international trains have also Russian and Hungarian version.


----------



## sakvaka

Encolpius said:


> That's a very interesting observation indeed. But there are only a few modern trains of that type here, so it is still valid, but I can imagine people from Western countries won't remember that writing.  But in the past the windows opened. Or was it so so many decades ago?



I remember those trains from the past, but barely do I recall such messages...


----------



## Encolpius

bibax said:


> I remember this warning from the times of my childhood (when some local trains in Czechoslovakia had even all-wooden interior and windows had straps with holes for fixing in any position):
> 
> *Nenahýbejte se z oken! Nicht hinauslehnen! Ne pas se pencher au déhors! È pericoloso sporgersi!*
> 
> It was probably the first sentence I knew in Italian and French. There were no English version in those times, but some international trains have also Russian and Hungarian version.



. It was also my first Italian sentence and, I think, of many others.  And the only one I did memorize.
*Slovak*: Nenakláňajte sa z okien.


----------



## Zsanna

Encolpius, it vaguely rings a bell (_giling-galang_!) that in "those times" when you could read that message in Hungarian trains (on one of the horizontal bit of the windowframe) we followed some international rules and according to them German, Italian and French were "the" languages for the railway. 
And you are right: almost everybody knew them! (Although mainly boys specialised in it.)
However, it seems to me as if the Italian sentence were a bit longer.

Bibax, the French "dehors" doesn't have an accent.


----------



## federicoft

Encolpius said:


> *Italian*: E pericoloso sporgersi.



È pericoloso sporgersi.


----------



## DEHER

In German :

*NICHT HINAUSLEHNEN

 😀 *


----------



## amikama

This sticker used to be on the windows of Israeli buses for decades:


----------



## DEHER

En français :

*NE PAS SE PENCHER AU DEHORS







*


----------



## alfaalfa

DEHER said:


> *View attachment 73012*


Teen memories on Italian trains with this (OT) too


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

Some 40-50 years, the sign in trains or buses read:
*«ΜΗ ΚΥΠΤΕΤΕ ΕΞΩ»* [ˌmi.ˈcipt̠e̞t̠e̞.ˈe̞k͡s̠o̞] --> _do not lean outside (the window is omitted)_.
The verb used was the 2nd person plural Present indicative of the v. *«κύπτω»* [ˈcipt̠o̞] --> _to lean forward, bend the head_ < Classical v. *«κύπτω» kúptō*.

The sign nowadays usually reads:
(Α) *«ΜΗΝ ΣΚΥΒΕΤΕ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΘΥΡΟ»* [ˌmiɲ.ˈs̠cive̞t̠e̞.ˈe̞k͡s̞o̞.aˈpo̞.ˌt̠o̞.paˈɾaθiɾo̞] --> _do not lean outside the window_.
The verb used is the 2nd person plural Present indicative of the v. *«σκύβω»* [ˈs̠ci.vo̞] --> _to lean, bend over_, a Late Byzantine metaplasm of the Mediaeval v. *«σκύπτω» skýptō*, variant of the Classical v. *«κύπτω» kúptō*, 
οr,
(B) *«ΜΗ ΒΓΑΖΕΤΕ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ Ἡ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΘΥΡΟ»* [ˌmi.ˈvɣaz̠e̞t̠e̞.ˌt̠a.ˈçerʝa.ˈi.ˌt̠o̞.ce̞ˈfali.aˈpo̞.ˌt̠o̞.paˈɾaθiɾo̞] --> _do not put the hands or the head out of the window_.
The verb used is the 2nd person plural Present indicative of the v. *«βγάζω»* [ˈvɣaz̠o̞] --> _to put out, pluck out, take out, take off, remove, draw, pull_, aphetism of Byz.Gr. v. *«ἐβγάζω» evɡázō* (same meaninɡs) < *ἐγβάζω *eɡvázō < *ἐγβιβάζω *eɡbibázō < *«ἐκβιβάζω» ĕkbĭbắzō* --> _to put, cause to ɡo_, a compound: Classical prefix and preposition *«ἐκ» ĕk* + second part in inseparable compounds (meaning, the word is never found alone), *«-βιβάζω» -bĭbắzō*, a causative from the v. *«βαίνω» baínō*.


----------



## Penyafort

In Catalan, if it's the whole upper part of the body, it's *abocar-se *(from _boca _'mouth'). If it's just the head, one would simply say *treure el cap* ("to take one's head out").

In the negative imperative form:
​_*No us aboqueu* = Do not lean out_​_*No tragueu el cap* (*per la finestreta*, etc) = Do not take your head out (the little window)_​​


----------



## Encolpius

Thanks you all. 👍👍👍


----------



## ThomasK

No clue really. The expression is not as well-known as the Italian _é pericoloso  sporgersi..._ 

I'd suggest: _het is verboden_ [forbidden] _uit het venster te hangen_ [hang from the windows), but that would be informal, if not ironical...


----------



## Zareza

In Romanian

Nu vă aplecați în afară! (_Do not bend in outside_) = Do not lean out!


----------



## Zareza

Chinese


----------



## Zareza

Slovak, Russian, French, German, Italian ?


----------



## Encolpius

The first one is Czech. The Slovak version might be: Nenakláňajte sa z okien.


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

While many languages just tell you not to do it, in Italian (*È pericoloso sporgersi!)* the signs explicitly tell you it is dangerous...


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Polish




or


----------



## Roxxxannne

I recall something like 'Farlig å bøye seg ut' in a Norwegian train.


----------

